# foobar2000 + milkdrop/avs together at last



## manaox2

I may just be excited that I've finally found a way to do this, but in the off chance that anyone is still using foobar2000 and interested in having pretty colored pixels move to their music on their PC, here is how I got milkdrop and other nullsoft visualizations working with foobar2000 seamlessly. Its a truly great thing to have for a windows based htpc and is part of many htpc packages like XBMC. Now you can have the sound quality and the visualization together.

 If you haven't heard of milkdrop before, it is a highly capable visualization with literally hundreds of different presets out there for it. I really missed this visualizer when I switched from Winamp to foobar2000 for better quality and less bloat years ago and works well with multiple monitors. I've tested this myself on XP pro and Windows7 64.

 First, you need to download the foo_vis_shpeck wrapper plugin and extract it to your foobar2000/components directory in your program files (C:\Program Files or C:\Program Files(x86) if you have 64 bit).

 Download here: http://yirkha.fud.cz/progs/foobar2000/foo_vis_shpeck-0.3.7.zip

 Second, you need to download the dummy Winamp directory from here and extract it wherever you like (I put it in the foobar2000 program directory). You may need to download 7zip extractor to extract the files.

 Download latest here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ybv4a39yrp4l15m

 Now start foobar2000 and enter preferences. Configure Shpeck under the visualization section by setting the directory you extracted your winamp dummy dir to and then select Milkdrop in the list of available plugins and click configure. I set my default to fullscreen, set my fullscreen settings to my desktop resolution, and, since I have a faster video card and cpu, I upped the mesh size under more settings to 96x72 (completely optional, but looks amazing). I also set a keyboard shortcut to my M key to start the visualization while in preferences.

 If you want to see the options in the visualizer, you can push the F1 key to see a list. 

 Credit goes to Yirkha on Hydrogen audio forums for creating the shpeck plugin and Nullsoft for making the visualizations available freely.


----------



## Roller

I would like to know which version of Winamp are you taking the installer folder from, as well as versions for Milkdrop and AVS.
   
  Winamp versions newer than 5.58 have a broken manifest file, at least when preparing an install folder to be used in shpeck. I'm running a very stable 5.56 install with Milkdrop 2.2, AVS2.82 and the Nullsoft 2.10 visualizers. Winamp folders of versions 5.57 and newer have broken AVS and Nullsoft visualizers, even if Milkdrop works (which is the high point of its visualizers anyway).
   
  I personally find that using a 5.56 install works best as it has access to all plugins, and if newer Milkdrop presets are desired, one just needs to grab them from a newer install and drop them on the presets folder.
   
  Mesh size of 64x48 is a far better option, considering that there are many users with less powerful computers, and even 64x48 is too much for netbooks, for instance.
   
  Also, Milkdrop's main settings can't be changed when the plugin is running, but when the plugin is running, there is access to a different set of options that allow direct control of what's being displayed, rather than plugin system settings.
   
  EDIT: I just noticed that the link you posted with the Winamp install for usage on foobar was uploaded by me on Hydrogenaudio


----------



## manaox2

Haha, thanks for the link! 
   
  My old Pentium M laptop with the Radeon 9000 mobility (hacked a little though) from 2003 uses 64x48. It works well enough, but yeah a netbook today should stick with the default for maximum compatibility. My core i7 PC with a Radeon 5850 runs happily with 128x96 even, but I keep it at 96x72 to keep it as smooth as possible as the quality difference isn't that noticeable after that it seems.


----------



## Roller

Ideally, Milkdrop should run at a minimum of 30fps. While it's best to run it at 60fps, certain preset packages are made specific for certain fps range, namely 30-40 and pure 50-60, as they do look better if running faster or slower, depending on which presets are being displayed.
   
  Still, I'd recommend against people using any form of antialiasing, as it affects overlay elements as well, and that's quite a performance hit. From my experience, Milkdrop should run acceptably at native resolution (assuming it's a LCD) with stock settings and look quite well. Depending on each system's performance, one could increase one step on the mesh size in the event of the performance being rock solid or acceptably stable to see if graphics can be improved while maintaining smooth motion, or if the performance is suffering, increasing the canvas stretch gives very significant performance boosts.
   
  All things considered, it's a very good implementation of Winamp's visualization plugins, even if it still has a few flaws, which should be all fixed when the new version of shpeck is released, whenever it might be. Fingers crossed that it will be soon


----------



## caracara08

thanks!


----------



## manaox2

Just wanted to post that martin's presets for milkdrop are extremely amazing.


----------



## LingLing1337

Haven't read through this method so I can't be sure if I used the same method, but I have been using F2k+Milkdrop2 for quite a while now with good results. It definitely IS possible.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lingling1337 said:


> Haven't read through this method so I can't be sure if I used the same method, but I have been using F2k+Milkdrop2 for quite a while now with good results. It definitely IS possible.


 


  As far as I'm aware, there are only 2 methods available to run Milkdrop on foobar2000, two bridge plugins, one being shpeck (the most popular one) and another bridge plugin that I can't remember the name, but it's not just for visualization plugins but for all Winamp compatible plugins.


----------



## wind016

I'm having problems using two screens. Dualhead options don't seem to do anything even though I select 'span both screens'


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> I'm having problems using two screens. Dualhead options don't seem to do anything even though I select 'span both screens'


 


  Have you turned the Fake Fullscreen mode option on? It seems to help on some cases. But keep in mind that not every Milkdrop feature is working at 100%. I'm still trying to find out why it has different behaviors depending on whether Milkdrop runs through shpeck or when running natively on Winamp.


----------



## manaox2

Quote: 





lingling1337 said:


> Haven't read through this method so I can't be sure if I used the same method, but I have been using F2k+Milkdrop2 for quite a while now with good results. It definitely IS possible.


 


  There used to be foo_vis_bacon back with foobar 0.8 but was obsoleted by the last three major updates (0.9 and 1.0 and 1.1) of foobar released. Then there was foo_vis_projectM which never really seemed to go anywhere or work properly. Most skins that use Milkdrop 2 use this method, so if you got a pack from deviantart or somewhere, its probably foo_vis_shpeck.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





roller said:


> As far as I'm aware, there are only 2 methods available to run Milkdrop on foobar2000, two bridge plugins, one being shpeck (the most popular one) and another bridge plugin that I can't remember the name, but it's not just for visualization plugins but for all Winamp compatible plugins.


 


  It's worth to mention that I'm talking about 1.x, not older 0.9.x/0.8.x.


----------



## music_man

tried completely maxing out a cray at work. omg! it is freeakin amazing. it was using 70% cpu power on a 80 grand machine lol. my i7 cannot do it. i had the highest mesh and fps going. i was amazed at what i saw.


----------



## Roller

Milkdrop is amazing, no doubt there, but it can be very taxing on a system, specially if you turn all bells and whistles on both Milkdrop and GPU graphical settings.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote: 





music_man said:


> tried completely maxing out a cray at work. omg! it is freeakin amazing. it was using 70% cpu power on a 80 grand machine lol. my i7 cannot do it. i had the highest mesh and fps going. i was amazed at what i saw.


 


  ?????
   
  I have mine "maxed out", but it doesn't use all of my CPU/GPU (i3-540/GTX470). Highest mesh but 30 fps, which is what my screen can display. It probably does look pretty cool with unlimited FPS tho.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lingling1337 said:


> ?????
> 
> I have mine "maxed out", but it doesn't use all of my CPU/GPU (i3-540/GTX470). Highest mesh but 30 fps, which is what my screen can display. It probably does look pretty cool with unlimited FPS tho.


 
   
   
  I'm definitely not understanding. How can your screen only support 30fps??? And maxing out settings means no canvas stretch, maximum mesh size, and cranking up AA and AF on the GPU control panel, but that's overkill, and there are talks about AA doing bad things for user messages.


----------



## LingLing1337

Ow wow durr my screen is 60hz... that means I should be using 60fps....


----------



## Roller

Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was really fearing that I some different kind of monitors were around that I wasn't aware of. Well, you can set basically any fps settings, from 1fps to unlimited, but I recommend you setting it between 30 and 60, as effects were made with that range in mind.


----------



## music_man

i think if you max the fps and everything plus max the gpu with tesselation and such an i3 is not going to do it. since my i7-2600k can't.


----------



## manaox2

GPU does make a difference with this. My old Radeon 9000 mobility can't even do the newer visualizations that have the PSVERSION=3 tag. It doesn't show a lot of the effects. Core i7-920 and Radeon 5850 can run pretty well on most things you throw at it. No where close to that cray though.


----------



## wind016

I don't know if you guys mentioned it, but how do you set up shortcut keys? Is there a way that I can have it start up the moment I load foobar?
   
  I still can't get dual screen working even with fake windows =,(


----------



## Roller

Keep in mind that Milkdrop uses Winamp's keyboard shortcuts, and does perform quite well with those IMO.
   
  About starting it up, you could always have a tab exclusive to Milkdrop open, so it would be visible once you start foobar2000, and would run automatically once playback began.
   
  Unfortunately I'm not sure what more could be done about dual screens, as it worked natively on Winamp without tinkering. On foobar there were a few things to be done, but mostly, I think shpeck isn't fully reading all features just yet.


----------



## TheEricPettis

Hey I was wondering what version of Foobar that you all were getting this to run on because when I follow the instructions posted in the first post, I get a directx run time error. Says something about me needing to install directx 9 and that seems a little hard to do on Windows 8. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Honkytime

Quote: 





theericpettis said:


> Hey I was wondering what version of Foobar that you all were getting this to run on because when I follow the instructions posted in the first post, I get a directx run time error. Says something about me needing to install directx 9 and that seems a little hard to do on Windows 8. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


 
  yea i got the directx error too when i install  in windows 7 took me awhile to find a solution in the end i installed this http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=34429 and it seems to make the visualizations be able to run


----------



## nicholars

This is no good because when you change the graphics settings it will not save and goes back to default.... Can you tell me how you make them save? eg. resolution, FPS, quality etc.
  
 NVM fixed.... Don't like milkdrop much anyway tbh even on highest settings it looks a bit "90's" and low budget... Oh well..


----------



## Honkytime

nicholars said:


> This is no good because when you change the graphics settings it will not save and goes back to default.... Can you tell me how you make them save? eg. resolution, FPS, quality etc.
> 
> NVM fixed.... Don't like milkdrop much anyway tbh even on highest settings it looks a bit "90's" and low budget... Oh well..


 
 try this preset pack some really cool presets in here http://www.bitcore.org/stuff/BLTC2.1.zip


----------



## nicholars

honkytime said:


> try this preset pack some really cool presets in here http://www.bitcore.org/stuff/BLTC2.1.zip


 
  
 Thanks, some of those are quite good actually... Is there a newer version of milkdrop (or a different one) which is more modern with better graphics? Milkdrop is pretty cool but it looks a bit retro like it was made in about 2001 or something for older computer hardware...


----------



## nicholars

Also what are the best settings for milkdrop so that it syncronises with the music beats?


----------



## Honkytime

nicholars said:


> Thanks, some of those are quite good actually... Is there a newer version of milkdrop (or a different one) which is more modern with better graphics? Milkdrop is pretty cool but it looks a bit retro like it was made in about 2001 or something for older computer hardware...


 
 I have not found anything better than milkdrop that's free at least, and I haven't tried any pay ones as most look inferior to milkdrop anyways.

  


nicholars said:


> Also what are the best settings for milkdrop so that it syncronises with the music beats?


 
 Don't think there are any it just kinda does what it does. i did find that if i changed the video setting it improved the quality but i run an intel i5 with a nividia gtx 660ti SSC 3 gb so i dont have many graphic card issues. my setting are like this...


----------



## nicholars

Thanks those presets you uploaded are actually cool, I put it on the highest settings on my expensive TV and listen to drum and bass it is trippy


----------



## reelbigfish0123

This method totally worked right away for me, but I am having the same problem with not being able to save any changes to the settings; they revert to defaults instantly.
  
 How did you fix this??


----------



## reelbigfish0123

This method totally worked right away for me, but I am having the same problem with not being able to save any changes to the settings; they revert to defaults instantly.
  
 How did you fix this??
  


> This is no good because when you change the graphics settings it will not save and goes back to default.... Can you tell me how you make them save? eg. resolution, FPS, quality etc.
> 
> NVM fixed.... Don't like milkdrop much anyway tbh even on highest settings it looks a bit "90's" and low budget... Oh well..


----------



## violentvinyl

To get the settings to save, you have to run FooBar as Administrator (right click on the icon and then click "Run As Administrator"). FooBar doesn't have write access to the directory where the MilkDrop configuration is stored (because it's copied in from a WinAmp install). You could probably go in and figure out the permissions it needs, but I found that even on my laptop (the nice thing about running older software), I could basically max out all the settings and don't really need to go back in and change them again, so I only had to do it once.
  
 Also, it was really funny that someone mentioned that MilkDrop looks like it's from 2001. That's probably because it first came out in 2001: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop
  
 Anyway, thanks for the blast from the past guys, used to chillout with some good music and MilkDrop back in college, so this was a trip down memory lane for me.


----------



## Stratos24

manaox2 said:


> I may just be excited that I've finally found a way to do this, but in the off chance that anyone is still using foobar2000 and interested in having pretty colored pixels move to their music on their PC, here is how I got milkdrop and other nullsoft visualizations working with foobar2000 seamlessly. Its a truly great thing to have for a windows based htpc and is part of many htpc packages like XBMC. Now you can have the sound quality and the visualization together.
> 
> If you haven't heard of milkdrop before, it is a highly capable visualization with literally hundreds of different presets out there for it. I really missed this visualizer when I switched from Winamp to foobar2000 for better quality and less bloat years ago and works well with multiple monitors. I've tested this myself on XP pro and Windows7 64.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks manaox2.*  *Milkdrop is a gorgeous & timeless visualization experience.  So nice to have it running with Foobar2000.   A blast from the past. . .


----------



## Tennessee

I just want to say thank you for the OP.
 Always wanted to have this retro winamp animations in foobar, but never looked for any solutions till today on my way home I said to myself hey let's ask google... and I found this topic 5 years old, with working links and everything, amazing. Now I can have at home what we use to do with my dj friend - sitting on the couch whole night, having bottle of whiskey and milkdrop from laptop on 60" flatscreen, listening to old psy-trance sets, cool! ^^


----------



## wolfxomg

Thanks to OP, Works great and Glad to have this on My fully modded F2K 
 That Administrator trick works, & for the shortcut just simply look for keyboard shortcuts under F2K Preferences-> Filter by Shpeck Milkdrop2.2 and bind it to a button, sweet !!


----------

